# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Curso Taller : "Formulación y Elaboración  de Planes de Negocios con énfasis en Productos Orgánicos y Biodivesidad"

## EVENTOS IPMA

Afiche curso Plan de Negocios.jpg  Estimados Amigos.  Se adjunta la propuesta y convocatoria del curso  de _"Formulación y Elaboración  de Planes de Negocios con énfasis en Productos Orgánicos y Biodivesidad"_, la misma que se realizara en esta nueva fecha;  el día 23 y 24 de mayo  en el auditorio de la Red de Acción en Agricultura Alternativa - RAAA, sito Julio Rodavero 682 - Lima cercado (altura cuadra 15 y 16 de la Av. La Alborada) 
Cualquier consulta no dude en escribirnos.  Vacantes limitadas  *Mayores informes. 
Fijo. 51-1 - 3375170
Movistar. 990837851
Rpm. #990837851
Claro. 993317375 raaaperu@raaa.org.pe, eventosipma@yahoo.com,  * Temas similares: "Formulación y Financiamiento de Planes de Negocios con énfasis en Productos Orgánicos y Biodiversidad - para Fondos Reembolsables y No Reembolsables" Formulación y Financiamiento de Planes de Negocios con énfasis en Productos Orgánicos y Biodiversidad - para Fondos Reembolsables y No Reembolsables" Formulación y Financiamiento  de Planes de Negocios con énfasis en Productos Orgánicos -  para Fondos Reembolsables y No Reembolsables Curso Regional: Certificación y Mercados Alternativos para Productos Orgánicos con énfasis en Cultivos Andinos Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem"

----------

